
Apple Data Privacy Joke - abhra
https://www.markmanspivotalpoint.com/artificial-intelligence/apples-superficial-jihad-data-privacy-cynical-joke/?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiWm1JMFpHRXhOR0kwT0dJeiIsInQiOiJZcFFPSzcxR3N4TnY0STJHNjRCZFVSaEV6U1RROVZBdngzMWJweEg4bitITGtucHYzNXBtTnVFUmJwNllrKzhUZmZuY0RiK0RGSTFRSmJPanRCNCtUemJDejFZaTc2OEZQb2ltbWVYaEZtM0tNTWVJMkk5b3g4K0FYa3E1ZktieCJ9
======
odyssey7
This article calls Apple’s commitment to security and privacy a “superficial
jihad” simply on the basis that regulating data collection might weaken
Apple’s competitors.

This is a bad line of reasoning. An organization can care about X
intrinsically despite the fact that X has other benefits. The claimed other
benefits also aren’t useful in this case; if Apple’s competitors see reduced
value in data collection, then it’s even more important for them to excel in
the ways that are closer to Apple’s strategy, increasing Apple’s competition.

Besides, I’ve seen Apple dedicate loads of engineering efforts prioritizing
security and privacy over the years, while also passing over easy money to be
had from their users’ data. It appears to be a sincere and long-established
commitment.

